# Other pets?



## fishy314 (Nov 8, 2012)

What pets do you have other than fish?


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Cat(s), dog, bird(s), oops! Forgot to put other to!


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

A doggy and a gecky lol


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

I have a hammy, and he is just the cutest ball of fluff! ^_^


----------



## fishy314 (Nov 8, 2012)

My mom's friend has 2 guinea pigs

I have 3 cats

My friends have umm... ~4 hermit crabs


----------



## Neight (Oct 20, 2012)

I have three cats, five gerbils, six fish... In the past I have had two hamster, one rat, two guinea pigs, two wild robins and four mice. I've had gerbils and cats consistently through my sixteen {almost seventeen} years of life.


----------



## Maddybelle (Sep 29, 2012)

2 cats, 1 dog, 1 hammy, 1 Southern Leopard Frog, 8 adult bettas, 40+ fry, 1 big goldfish, 1 little brother. I live in a zoo.


----------



## bettaluver14 (Dec 15, 2012)

Maddybelle said:


> 2 cats, 1 dog, 1 hammy, 1 Southern Leopard Frog, 8 adult bettas, 40+ fry, 1 big goldfish, 1 little brother. I live in a zoo.


:lol: that profile pic is the cutest thing i've ever seen!!!

anyways i have 2 chihuahuas :3


----------



## xXGalaxyXx (Oct 17, 2011)

Lots.  Five cats, three geckos, a frog, two hermit crabs, a conure bird, two rabbits, and a horse. Also snake-sit my teachers corn snake often enough, so I count him too.
And if other fish (besides betta's, of course) count, then I also have two green spotted puffer fish, a black moor gold fish, three koi, a bristlenose pleco, some yoyo and zebra loaches, a huge school of cardinal, neon (black and regular), and glowlight tetras, and a glowfish tank. Also planning on getting my own corn snake sometime soon, as well as a few ratties because they're adorable. And when I move back to Oregon I'm getting a ferret and an axolotl (darn California and it's illegal pets >.>).

...I think I may have too many. xD


----------



## ChibreneyDragon (Feb 20, 2012)

My dog and two cats run the show in this house. My husband adores the cranky female cat, and I love my snuggly male kitty and dopey lab boy.


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

4 Budgies! My mom is scared of anything else :/


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

8 geckos and 2 hamsters, also 1 boyfriend


----------



## FishFriend9292 (Oct 14, 2012)

I have have a dog, she is a rescued greyhound


----------



## Irishdancer (Apr 5, 2011)

My family has always had cats.

I'd love to have some small rodents-maybe mice or hamsters- but I don't have anyplace to put a cage! Plus I think my cats would probably have a problem with that, even though they don't pay attention to the fish.


----------



## efg321 (Jan 11, 2013)

one dog


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I have an awesome leopard gecko! She's twelve years old. And I have a self cloning crawfish, not technically a fish haha.


----------



## Shirleythebetta (Jan 9, 2012)

dogs, hermit crabs, long tailed grass lizard (I have a thing for Thailand critters). And my fluffy fuzzy bunny.


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

hamster, cat, rabbit and guinea pigs,


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

Three dogs!! My mom has my cat since my boyfriend is highly allergic. I miss my kitty sometimes, but at least she can play with my mom's cat all the time.


----------



## tilli94 (Nov 30, 2012)

I have two dogs, a boxer (joey) and an American Eskimo (mr boo), and then there's my rotten kitty, astrid, or creature


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

Here's a picture of my baby. His name is Oliver.


----------



## ThePearlFish (Mar 31, 2009)

A dog, 2 cats, a lizard, a turtle and a guinea pig.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Frog, snail, one cat, and three rats. Use to own a lot of mice too but i let my pet colony of females get old and when they all passed have been pretty open ended on mice. I'm saving space and tanks for breeding mice after I collect my studs from France


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

4 rabbits, 1 cat, and 2 african clawed frogs


----------



## ThePearlFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Skyewillow said:


> 4 rabbits, 1 cat, and 2 african clawed frogs


What do you feed your ACF's? For some reason I find them soo creepy.  I heard they eat anything that moves or that they can fit into their mouths...


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

Used to have 5 goldfish now 4, and one pleco. ;-)


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

ThePearlFish said:


> What do you feed your ACF's? For some reason I find them soo creepy.  I heard they eat anything that moves or that they can fit into their mouths...


Pretty much. They eat guppy fry on occasion, and they snagged my males the other day, but the staple of their diet is a laboratory developed frog food from Xenopus Express.


----------



## ThePearlFish (Mar 31, 2009)

I didn't know they made food specifically for frogs.. Interesting little tidbit to know


----------



## Newbettamommy13 (Jan 21, 2013)

2 kitties (=^.^=)


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

I have 2 hens, 1 rooster, 2 ducks, 1 parrot, 1 leopard gecko, 4 triops, 2 pits, 2 Pomeranians, 1 mini. pomeranian, 6 cats, 4 emp. scorpions, 1 6ft red iguana, 1 whiples tail scorpion and a tarantula


----------



## mellcrowl (Jan 20, 2013)

Oh boy you guys think you live in a zoo.... let's see I have a leopard gecko, 3 dogs (two labs and a pointer), a miniature horse, 5 horses (well 2 are actually mine), I don't want to count the cows, oops forgot one horse, a goat, 3 geese, a duck, 6 or so roosters, and 10-15 hens (coyote took a bunch so still trying to figure my numbers). I think that's the crew ^-^


----------



## ThePearlFish (Mar 31, 2009)

mellcrowl said:


> Oh boy you guys think you live in a zoo.... let's see I have a leopard gecko, 3 dogs (two labs and a pointer), a miniature horse, 5 horses (well 2 are actually mine), I don't want to count the cows, oops forgot one horse, a goat, 3 geese, a duck, 6 or so roosters, and 10-15 hens (coyote took a bunch so still trying to figure my numbers). I think that's the crew ^-^


Hey! You don't have a zoo! You have a FARM full of animals! ;-) Haha! :tongue:

I really hope one day I can get a horse.. Been one of my huge dreams since I was a teen.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

eatmice2010 said:


> I have 2 hens, 1 rooster, 2 ducks, 1 parrot, 1 leopard gecko, 4 triops, 2 pits, 2 Pomeranians, 1 mini. pomeranian, 6 cats, 4 emp. scorpions, 1 6ft red iguana, 1 whiples tail scorpion and a tarantula


<---arachnaphobic


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

lol


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

not funny. Q.Q


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

Oh no, so sorry so sorry D:


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

im gonna put my cat. but she died yesterday. or was murdered.


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

eatmice2010 said:


> Oh no, so sorry so sorry D:


That's what I thought!


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

Hadoken Kitty said:


> That's what I thought!


XD you got me XD


----------



## eatmice2010 (Jan 1, 2013)

blu the betta said:


> im gonna put my cat. but she died yesterday. or was murdered.


 I'm sorry for your loss


----------



## Little Leaf (Jul 7, 2012)

This may seem weird but... I befriended a squirrel and named it. that counts as a pet for me >.<'


----------



## ZivaD (Jan 26, 2013)

At the moment five cats, three dogs and two horses.....previously also had three ducks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## aqua001 (Jan 13, 2012)

I have a hedgehog, hermit crabs, and hamsters. I really want a dog and my mom is considering getting me a Basinji for my B-day (way in December ).


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Ratties.


----------



## xXGalaxyXx (Oct 17, 2011)

*points to my signature* Lots and lots of other pets. :3 And I'm totally planning on a dog, a chinchilla, a ferret, and an axolotl sometime soon >.>
I have a mini zoo.


----------



## Jams (Mar 27, 2013)

One cat, one dog, two budgies (parakeets), two japanese (I think) fire belly newts, one female veiltail betta


----------



## Pikachu (Mar 21, 2013)

2 guinea pigs, 1 hamster, 1 hedgehog, 3 mice, 22 snakes, 10 lizards, 1 tortoise, 1 salamander, 6 frogs, 7 spiders and a scorpion. I think thats it.. Oh and the fish.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

I have a pet mouse.


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

Three beautiful dogs & one lovely cat. :mrgreen:


----------

